# Double Bass



## Dan Ante

An interesting video any comments?


----------



## tdc

Well, I didn't know precisely why it is referred to as a 'double' bass, so that was interesting. 

Its also interesting that he did not pick it up until the age of 17, yet still made it into a conservatory and travelled across the world playing it, that is almost unheard of for most other instruments, maybe its because so few people want to play those things. *ducks*


----------

